# Bacon



## cansmoke (Jun 17, 2017)

It's been sitting in dry cure for about a week. I understand it takes two weeks to cure.

How will I know igf it is cured?

How long to cold smoke it once the curing is done.  I have an amazen pellet unit


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 17, 2017)

Where did you get your dry cure formula?

If you used the one most of us use, 2 weeks is good.

http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

After 2 weeks, I rinse mine off. 

If you want to, after rinsing it you can cut off a couple of pieces & fry them up to make sure it's not too salty.

Usually with this cure it won't be, but if it is, just soak it in water for a coupe of hours.

Then let it sit in the fridge for 4 days uncovered.

Then cold smoke it for 10-12 hours.

Then back in the fridge for 4 more days uncovered.

Then into the freezer for a couple of hours & then slice it.

Good luck,

Al


----------



## cansmoke (Jun 18, 2017)

THanks Al


----------

